# width of R.V importation regulations



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi, we need to know if there has been an update regarding the maximum R.V width allowed to be imported into the U.K, last year at the Shepton Mallet show, we were informed by a dealer that the width restrictions were being changed, as our Airstream Cutter, which is for sale on e-bay at the moment is 101 inches wide, could it be imported into the U.K? hope you can help. Thanks Bambi 2


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bambi the width restriction is 100.4" but from what other posters say, Rv's are only being refused on length not width, and apparently in 2012 its being increased

Olley


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Olly. thank you for the information you gave me on R.V. widths, the person who was bidding for our R.V. on e-bay did not purchase it after all, even though he was the winning bidder, so now we have to advertise it again,
reading between the lines it looks as though he was after a free holiday in the States at our expense. ARGH!! :twisted:


----------



## RVNUT (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi,
I got mine in in 2007 @ 102", no problem.


----------

